# Best MTB map for Garmin? (see details inside)



## karstb (Jan 19, 2006)

Which is the best map meeting (hopefully all of) the following requirements?
- Garmin compatible (to be installed in Mapsource, to be viewed on a Dakota)
- shows contour lines (like Topo US that came with the device - unlike OSM)
- shows all trails (like OSM-based maps (e.g. openmtbmap) - unlike the Topo US)
- shows if a trail is legal to ride (or whether the whole area is closed to public or only the trail is closed to bikes - so far I haven't seen a map that does this, though I think this is really critical.*)
- is routable (useful for cyclists, i.e. avoiding interstates etc.)
- is reasonably priced or free
- covers California

* I recently had to take a multi-hour detour around a water preserve (luckily made it before sunset). What looked like a spectacular trip on all available maps was in reality closed to the public. Am I missing something, or we do I find that kind of information on OSM?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

no single product exists with those criteria. many different sources offer bits and pieces of what you want.

You have to do your own research using all resources available to you (some may require things like paper maps, phone calls to the land manager, and that sort of thing).


----------



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

Openmtbmap is very close to what you are looking for. I have been using OSM maps but the downloadable versions do not differentiate between bike friendly trails and hiking only. Online they can display differently if the data was entered correctly. Check out the trails around the headquarters entrance at Henry Coe (I am working on the OSM maps in this area so it is not all correct yet). Online you will see several trails that are hiking only and others that allow biking. The downloadable version represents all of those trails as just trails.
I recently paid for a premium account with openmtbmap ($22) and downloaded their OSM maps. They do show hiking and biking trails differently (if the OSM data is correct) but they don't display trail names. I asked about the missing trail names and was told it was done "in order for less confusion". Apparently, it is possible to change the TYP file to make the names show up but I have not done that yet. One interesting feature is that there are several TYP files that can be applied to change the look of the maps in Basecamp and on your GPS. I am still looking for the ultimate map.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

There is no ultimate mtb map. Never will be. What I want out of a map is likely different than what you want.


----------



## karstb (Jan 19, 2006)

OK, I understand the trail closure to different parties (maybe at different times of year) is not exactly simple. But if the land is completely closed to public, why is that not indicated in OSM? Or am I too stupid to find it? I mean, I used a trail and encountered a gate, which was completely closed to the public for decades. But the trail continues on the other side of the gate. However, the map makes absolutely no distinction between the freely accessible parts of the preserve and the closed parts behind the fence. I think even leaving the inaccessible area completely blank on the map would be a better solution. Or marking the gate, or insteand of calling the area (when you click on it / check its properties) "Preserve XY" call it "Perserve XY, closed to public all year round". 
In the same place, the very same map is extremely rich of details, showing information signs and probably even fire hydrants, but it lacks such essential information.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Maps are only as good as the data they contain. MOST maps don't show areas with completely restricted access. And for that matter, obtaining that data for large areas is not easy. How many different land manager control land that is not accessible to the public? Good question. Getting that data for your state would be nearly impossible. I know where I live, there are a number of nonprofit land conservation groups that own land with a mix of accessibility. No map is going to show the access for those properties. You have to find out who owns it and ask them. The groups I know of don't even publish maps of their properties with restricted access. They name the property and give a vague location. If you're good with satellite imagery and maps you can figure out where those areas are, but they're not gonna tell you so you can go trespass later. Some of the properties are guided tour only. Those they show on their maps. As well as their properties that allow public access.

The lesson here is don't rely too much on a single data source - especially a digital one. If the land manager's OWN maps didn't show the limited access of that particular property, I'd be concerned. But it sounds like you didn't have even that resource. You assumed that you had a definitive data source for the landscape, which is pretty much impossible at the statewide extent. For areas like that, always assume that your statewide (or larger) extent maps show only basic reference information. For details of a particular property, always consult the land manager. Either get a map from them, or talk to staff on the phone or in person.


----------



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

karstb,

OSM maps are like a wiki; the information is input and updated by individuals. If you would like to help make the maps better there are instructions online. It is actually pretty easy.


----------

